# conception at 42



## ruddp (May 2, 2009)

how easy is this at 42 with 2 teenages. just had 21 day prog test awaitng results. know all about risks etc just really want a baby.


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi, I don't know the answer I'm afraid  But welcome to the board! Are you having tests at Nurture or Care or QMC?


----------



## nottslass (Jul 22, 2008)

Well I'm 41 (and a bit) and I've just got a BFP on my second cycle !!!!!

Obviously when you get over 40 the success rates are much lower,but when I had my AFC scan they said I had a "fair amount of follies for my age"

After my BFN,They said that because I "responded well to treatment" (For my age)it was worth another try, and as they say, the rest is History.

Good luck


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

nottslass - I just read your news on the other board!   

Elle xxx


----------



## nottslass (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Elle,

Sorry I didn't want to post too much "pregnancy Talk" on the TTC thread as I don't want to offend anybody.

I work at the QMC and hopefully they'll be able to fit me for a scan just before we go - mind you,I suppose it could still be too early,I'll ask when I when I phone with my test result.

I still don't know whether to go to the city for my scans or to stick with the QMC - The QMC is obviously alot more convienient,but The city looked after me when I had my son and they were brilliant,I've heard loads of negative stuff about the queens.


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

I wish I had chosen the QMC. I wasn't that impressed with the Maternity unit ward, but the NICU were fantastic. My friend and I were talking about this the other day (she had her twins at QMC). She said she'd heard a lot of negative reports about the City, and what she heard seemed to be exactly my experience of the ward I was on. But I suppose there are going to be bad stuff said about everywhere!

xxx


----------

